# Greenlee 885



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Has anyone used a greenlee 885 bender? We need to bend 4" ocal (rob roy) will this bender do it? How does it work, and what can i expect with this bender? 

Thanks!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Goes up tp 5"..


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

B4T said:


> Goes up tp 5"..
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D688CTcIKRo">YouTube Link</a>


I know, what i meant to say was... They only sent us 3"-4", will the 4" shoe bend 4" ocal?


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Thinking you need an ocal shoe (hogged out) or a 5" shoe to bend 4" ocal with. 4" segment shoe may work for just kicks, but for a 90 - thinking you need right shoe.

You can always soap up a piece of Ocal, and see if it will work....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've never used the 885 on RMC, only EMT. Just think of it like a huge hand bender. Same principles apply.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

To me, the extra bending table add on is a must when using that guy, or at least if not a must then certainly it is a time and money saver even though its pricey in itself.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Try it and let is know how it works out. You might want to put a wrap of packing tape around the ocal to keep it from "sticking" as it pulls through the roller. I'm not sure how nice it will lay in regular RMC shoes, guides, rollers, and such. I don't even know if they make ocal accessories for the 885.


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

We got it working... Its slowww... But it works, the only problem is when i release the pressure, the triangular shaped piece doesnt drop back down onto the rails.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

DMILL said:


> I know, what i meant to say was... They only sent us 3"-4", will the 4" shoe bend 4" ocal?



YES it will but it will rip it up !

884 & 885 you need pvc type shoes to do it .

Good luck just dont blow out the seals

Thats because your not using pvc coat shoes if you use the wrong size shoe it adds extra pressure when it rolls out during a bend also you may have a leaky seal now .


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, the pipes been kinking bad ever since yesterday... We have no idea why.. It bent one fine, next one kinked, bent another... Came out fine, next one kinked... Called a rep and all that.. Still kinks pipe. Every single pipe has kinked since the first 2 good ones.. A total of $700 wasted on ideas of how to fix it


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh and we have all the ocal shoes


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Are you lubing the parts that contact the shoes so the pipe can slide?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

DMILL said:


> Oh and we have all the ocal shoes


Well tell me what size pipe and whats the thickness of coating mills?

Then what type of shoe got a part number because if its kinking you got the wrong shoe or your end rollers are not set right rigid pipe is hard to kink is it the 90 ,s.
Coating or no coating the bender will kink if its fluid is low and has air bubbles in side the cylinder if you add fluid use the greenlee stuff it maters i know .

air in it will push hard but release slow and when its slow during your bend it builds up pressure then it pushes real hard a kinks the pipe .

Do not lube the parts that will make the pipe slip clean it with a dry rag but nothing else you can wipe it with wd but clean it off . The best way is to clean with rubbing alcohol for pvc coating thats what we use on parts clean and dry !

Hes using a 885 you dont want it to move the pipe or slip you want it to bite and hold the shoe does that .

Thats not good sorry to here it .


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

piperunner said:


> Well tell me what size pipe and whats the thickness of coating mills?
> 
> Then what type of shoe got a part number because if its kinking you got the wrong shoe or your end rollers are not set right rigid pipe is hard to kink is it the 90 ,s.
> Coating or no coating the bender will kink if its fluid is low and has air bubbles in side the cylinder if you add fluid use the greenlee stuff it maters i know .
> ...


The pipe needs to slide in the outer bender shoes.
They are not rollers, but the pipe slides in them when the pipe is bent.
I would give the pipe a little lube so it can slide on them.
The PVC coating is going to want to stick to them.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

tkb said:


> The pipe needs to slide in the outer bender shoes.
> They are not rollers, but the pipe slides in them when the pipe is bent.
> I would give the pipe a little lube so it can slide on them.
> The PVC coating is going to want to stick to them.



Well we know there not rollers but when you bend pvc coated conduit you dont use any lube they let your conduit move over them but you dont use anything on them but a cleaner like i said .

There coated with a special coating already like teflon .

We kinda know this as we bend coated conduit .

You put oil or anything on your shoe or pipe knockers and your going to rip off the pvc coating .

You need the right tools to bend it you need pvc bending shoes and bender or you pay the price .

Let me add this you buy the pvc coated shoes and then you need the special pvc coated conduit supports which we call knockers you dont use anything on them because you will damage the coating its kinda like pvc coated pipe it doesnt come out or off your shoe easy after you bend it so you also need a tool to push it out off the shoe once your done bending it .


Do you have a pipe retainer if it kinks you must clamp the pipe to the shoe so it doesnt slip as the coated shoe will let it slip 2 inch a larger pipe slips in the shoe thats another reason you dont put oil on anything . Heres something for ya bet your rep doesnt know this pvc will kink if you dont do this read 

PIPE RETAINER CLAMP FOR SHOE 2 INCH AND LARGER IT WILL STOP YOU KINKING !


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try to get a Greenlee rep to help you. I think they got a hold of him thru Graybar.

Ours came to the job site and gave us the guided instructions. What a help.


----------

